# Hyper Black... what does it REALLY look like?



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been looking for wheels for awhile, wanting chrome but not really being able to afford a style i like. Now i'm reading about a new color/finish called Hyper Black, sometimes reffered to as Anthrosite. I've been told in bright light it reflects much like chrome but still with a slight smoked tint, and in low light it looks much darker. Can anyone confirm this, comment on this, or show some good pictures that show how this finish really reflects light? I've seen one hyper black wheel in person but it was indoor under florescent light from very high ceilings. I could see they definitely had some reflectivity to them and how they could possibly reflect light somewhat like chrome under the right lighting. They were definitely more to my liking than painted silver or painted black (i hate painted black) and along with polished/chrome lip looked pretty good (and were the same price as painted silver).

Any input? Thanks


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Anthracite is a dark charcoal color that has been around for thirty years or so. The Hyperblack wheels I've seen just have black accents.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

to me they just look like dirty chrome


----------

